# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление 1С на автомате

## iAGS

Вопрос следующий - возможно ли избежать ручного обновления?

Может есть у кого программа / скрипт, которая может сама войти в конфигуратор, выбрать файл обновления, а после скопировать V7plus и Extforms?

Просто в одной фирме обновлять приходится 100 баз...

----------


## zapevalov

Присоеденяюсь к вопросу, та же самая проблема :)

----------


## pevek

> Вопрос следующий - возможно ли избежать ручного обновления?
> 
> Может есть у кого программа / скрипт, *которая может сама войти в конфигуратор*, *выбрать файл обновления*, *а после скопировать V7plus и Extforms?*
> 
> Просто в одной фирме обновлять приходится 100 баз.


*Да народ становится ленивый! Скрипт да еще и чтобы сам все делал!!!*
Есть такой скрипт если сто баз обновлять *возьми помощника* дай денег научи и будет тебе счастье!

*Скрытый текст**Коктейль "Ночной засранец". 50 грамм снотворного, 50 грамм слабительного!!!*

----------


## iAGS

> *Да народ становится ленивый! Скрипт да еще и чтобы сам все делал!!!*
> Есть такой скрипт если сто баз обновлять *возьми помощника* дай денег научи и будет тебе счастье!
> 
> *Скрытый текст**Коктейль "Ночной засранец". 50 грамм снотворного, 50 грамм слабительного!!!*


Это есть. Но скрипт периодически учится, болеет, ест и т. п.

Да и, потом, при таком количестве баз самому бы не промахнуться, а уж за помощника ручаться...
Все-таки лучше бы на автомате.

----------


## tanir

Так пишите сами скрипты---openconf вам в помощь.
Даже писать нечего, скрипт где-то попадался на форумах.

Коли 100 баз, то дело денежное. Вроде есть что-то подобное платное.

p.s. 
Был заказ-сделал.
(ТЗ:
обновление с директории,ftp
по расписанию (проверка наличия раз в день в указанное время)
писание логов
отправка логов на почту
)
з.ы. правда заказчик до сих пор тестирует.

----------


## pevek

> Так пишите сами скрипты---openconf вам в помощь.


Скрипт это хорошо при условии что конфигурация типовая, а вот если нестандартная 
тогда все равно ручками править конфигурацию нужно и скрипт уже не поможет!

----------


## tanir

> Скрипт это хорошо при условии что конфигурация типовая, а вот если нестандартная 
> тогда все равно ручками править конфигурацию нужно и скрипт уже не поможет!


Вопрос был про типовые обновления,т.к. по-любому понятно, что нестандартные нужно отдельно редактировать.

Хотя даже и это возможно, если сначало сделать обновление официальное,
а дальше самодельный md-ник на новый релиз

----------


## pevek

*Программа самостоятельно запустит конфигуратор, сделает резервное копирование* 
загрузит измененную конфигурацию и выйдет из программы.
- Автоматическое обновление регламентированных отчетов без запуска 1С
- Запуск произвольного внешнего приложения с указанием параметров и ожиданием завершения
- Группировка конфигураций по их типу
- Настраиваемые действия и их порядок выполнения
- Просмотр информации о произвольной конфигурации
- Редактирование списка конфигураций

Последовательность работы:
*Скрытый текст*1. Запускаем утилиту
2. Выбираем каталог с новым релизом (Например Бухгалтерия)
3. Устанавливаем фильтр в списке по конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет"
4. Смотрим на красные строки (конфигурации которые надо обновить) и выбираем их
5. Жмем "Запустить" 1С в режиме конфигуратора предварительно поставив галочку "Ждать завершения"
6. Обновляем конфигурацию так как бы вы это делали без этой утилиты
7. Закрываем конфигуратор и видим что в списке обновилась версия релиза и строчка стала черной
8. При необходимости выбираем фильт для копирования файлов (Обновление релиза или Обновление отчетности) и жмем "Копировать"

Пробуем скачать

----------


## gipur

А можно скриптик перезалить, ато очень интересно глянутьИ?

----------


## iAGS

> Пробуем скачать


Пробуем - это, в смысле, уже нету?

:-)

----------


## Maksy_G

надо самому чтоли написать... обновлял сегодня 40 баз...задумался...

----------

